# Is Gollum the next Eminem?



## Aulë (Feb 27, 2004)

Look what Gollum has been getting up to know that Return of the King has been 'rapped' up....
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/gollum.php


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 27, 2004)

HAHA!! That's great!


----------



## Turin (Feb 27, 2004)

Thats awsome! I wish there was some way to save it.


----------



## pipin (Mar 9, 2004)

halaries i never thouht Gollum culd get funyer


----------

